# found a picture from last summer



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I found a pic from last summer when i ripped up for the beach season  Iknow not totally ripped like some of you on here but still  Mind no cardio was done Just ,switched from chicken and pasta to boiled fish and cooked rice eating half the amount of rice as i normally would eat having pasta, and switched from gainer shake to whey isolate (Yes my eyes are nearly closed (strong sun)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that santa on your left pec :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol thats me bulking im afraid :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

You have a tattoo of you bulking? There really are some strange people on here!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nah my tatoos are a wolf and a ying/yang with wolfpaws


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah must have been the light :001_tt2:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How much a night?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hehe im free :tongue:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah must have been 



jaycue2u said:


> Ah must have been the light :001_tt2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bump :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

If that's you cut I'd hate to see you mid bulk lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ripped up what ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jesus, if that's, ripped then i must be shredded now!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't understand why you bumped this twice in less than 30 mins :s


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I don't understand why you bumped this twice in less than 30 mins :s


He wanted a big ego boost at 1am mate.

We have all done it.

You might txt a girl asking if she's ok

I txt a girl asking how her @rsehole is after I destroyed it last night.

He... On the other hand posts naked pics on a mens website at 1am

Lol

Only joking inferno


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ripped ?? looks like u ripped open the cake ......haha only joking


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

wow if scandinavian chix accept that as ripped... i'm going for a holiday now! LOL


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like an old picture from the 70s. The only thing ripped in that picture is the back of his pants when he eventually squeezes out that [email protected]


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try fish n a rice cake :smartass:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Just switched from chicken and pasta to boiled fish and fried rice


no cardio.........Just swtiched from a perfectly good (though limited in spectrum) protein source Plus a carb (not a great one IMO) - TO another decent protein source (though again limited spectrum of aminos) plus another "fried" carb???

Yeah - you know your shizzle.......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Looks like an old picture from the 70s. The only thing ripped in that picture is the back of his pants when he eventually squeezes out that [email protected]


Bad 70's porn star springs to mind (I hope you have lost the perm lol)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done mate keep up the work, try not to pay too much attention to the p1ss takers bro, but dont give them ammo also lol..

Have a good year mate !!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Well done mate keep up the work, try not to pay too much attention to the p1ss takers bro, but dont give them ammo also lol..
> 
> Have a good year mate !!!!


Who are you? and what have you done with flinty? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Who are you? and what have you done with flinty? lol


mate he trains and posted a picture of a physique he was happy with, who am i to knock him bro... wish i could post one of a physique i was happy with X


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> mate he trains and posted a picture of a physique he was happy with, who am i to knock him bro... wish i could post one of a physique i was happy with X


Ah ya see most of use are in the same boat bodybuilding is a cruel mistress, average people are happy with an average physique. Personally I can't I don't think I will ever pos a pic here unless I'm 17 stone and sub 8%, this is also this years goal, so copious amounts of aas will be consumed.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Ah ya see most of use are in the same boat bodybuilding is a cruel mistress, average people are happy with an average physique. Personally I can't I don't think I will ever pos a pic here unless I'm 17 stone and sub 8%, this is also this years goal, so copious amounts of aas will be consumed.


nope... coz then you think... I need to be 19 stone and around 6%... LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mate he trains and posted a picture of a physique he was happy with, who am i to knock him bro... wish i could post one of a physique i was happy with X


Very good point this actually....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Very good point this actually....


you sound so surpised that i come up with a good point milky pmsl !!! i do have them from time to time X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you sound so surpised that i come up with a good point milky pmsl !!! i do have them from time to time X


What l am getting at mate he has put himself out there, more than a lot on here do..

I dont expect people to blow smoke up ar*es, but a bit of civility wouldnt go a miss.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Not really ripped in this picture.

If I remember correctly you have had problem with your chest in the past, its still kinda slender but nowhere as bad as before. Keep up the good work.

What are your stats; age, aas cycles, height, weight etc.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

GRRRRRRRR.

You're a big burley man aren't you? I think I'm going to call you Bryan!.. and is that a toupai I see?

Very snazzy!

P.S.

I love your fake tits. Who done em for you??

:lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to be rude but your ripped summer pic is easily achievable without AAS so wtf have you been taking?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no cardio.........Just swtiched from a perfectly good (though limited in spectrum) protein source Plus a carb (not a great one IMO) - TO another decent protein source (though again limited spectrum of aminos) plus another "fried" carb???
> 
> Yeah - you know your shizzle.......


Don't you know the science behind what he just did?!? It's a metabolism trick :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> Not to be rude but your ripped summer pic is easily achievable without AAS so wtf have you been taking?


Come on then fats get a picture of you up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Come on then fats get a picture of you up


Dont be daft mate , last picture i saw of Fat it looked like a lampost , then i realised fat was stood behind it !!! skinnty cnut he is !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Dont be daft mate , last picture i saw of Fat it looked like a lampost , then i realised fat was stood behind it !!! skinnty cnut he is !!!


LooooooL!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Come on then fats get a picture of you up


What does that have to do with anything? Anyone with a decent amount of knowledge knows that what he has achieved with 3/4 cycles is achievable without with hard work and dedication for 7-8 months..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

actually i didnt use any gear mid summer soooooo. But thanks for the critique guys its just gonna make me prove you guys wrong and make me train even harder. Some of you i took it as a joke but some actually hurt my feelings (All the fun of the fair ey?) Sure i maybe not have as much knowledge as some of you internet guru`s and keyboard warriors. But atleast have the decent manners to give me som critique.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok maybe i chose my words wrong (More slender) For summer time happy?



ewen said:


> ripped up what ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> What l am getting at mate he has put himself out there, more than a lot on here do..
> 
> I dont expect people to blow smoke up ar*es, but a bit of civility wouldnt go a miss.


Is civility a real word?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Mate don't take it to heart everyone was just playing


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> actually i didnt use any gear mid summer soooooo. But thanks for the critique guys its just gonna make me prove you guys wrong and make me train even harder. Some of you i took it as a joke but some actually hurt my feelings (All the fun of the fair ey?) Sure i maybe not have as much knowledge as some of you internet guru`s and keyboard warriors. But atleast have the decent manners to give me som critique.


Should have maybe worded it a little different, you opened yourself up there mate to ridicule. Weldone for having the guts to post a picture though, look back on it when you have proved everyone that you can do it and use it as a learning curve. We are all in this game for pretty much the same reason bud!! size or strength, some get to 19st 6% some get to 22 stone 14% whatever, as long as your happy.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Mind you no cardio was done Just switched from chicken and pasta to boiled fish and fried rice


Can you explain this though mate? I'm curious on how this worked..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im gonna bulk up bigger then ever you guys just wait, that picture in my avatar is nothing compared to what im gonna do now. and a word to FAT has it ever entered in your mind that in the picture i had finished my first cycle in 3 years ? And stopped using for 2 months?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

In all honesty mate I think you bumping the thread twice in 25 mins gave the impression of you being an attention whore and wanting everyone to say how awsome you looked.

This being UK-M everyone noticed this and done the opposite.

Good luck with your goals though mate, hope you smash it for this summer


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

**** i meant boiled rice (typo) shait, i switched my supplements from gainer shake to whey isolate also to cut down on the carbs. And i was eating half the amount of rice of what i normally was eating with pasta.



Muscle said:


> Can you explain this though mate? I'm curious on how this worked..


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

This whole thread of which I've only read the first and last page is a joke right? Either that or I am more hungover than I thought!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

actually i did it cause i needed some company as well my first newyears (alone) And it was hard. Im not saying i looked anywhere near awesome, just wanted some feedback to do better this time around.



Marrsy86 said:


> In all honesty mate I think you bumping the thread twice in 25 mins gave the impression of you being an attention whore and wanting everyone to say how awsome you looked.
> 
> This being UK-M everyone noticed this and done the opposite.
> 
> Good luck with your goals though mate, hope you smash it for this summer


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> **** i meant boiled rice (typo) shait, i switched my supplements from gainer shake to whey isolate also to cut down on the carbs. And i was eating half the amount of rice of what i normally was eating with pasta.


Ah thats better, Ok all is forgiven lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done for having the balls to post a pic mate

I think you look fairly decent and should be proud

use this as fuel to imporve even further this year


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Perfect thread for emphasizing the importance of cardio :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks RICK89 i will and i will continue to develop further both nutritional wize and physique wize.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Perfect AVI for emphasizing the importance of c0ck enlargement :rolleye:


Well mate we didnt want to say :whistling:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the words "ripping up for summer" were a bit out of place mate. Get some cardio in next time and keep your diet strict, this summer you can look at that picture and laugh :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

omg you guys:rolleyes:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

good start though and kudos for posting the pic


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks even though i feel like someone has teared me a new ars hole i think i will keep on going and show everyone.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Milky said:


> What l am getting at mate he has put himself out there, more than a lot on here do..
> 
> I dont expect people to blow smoke up ar*es, but a bit of civility wouldnt go a miss.


Good intentions post but hard to follow up IMO.

I don't know history of the guy and he did actually say "ripped" although maybe he meant "repped" :lol:

In all honesty, maybe he is ripped, compaired to his previous bf percentile, lets just pick a random name

from well known forum members, say uriel, now compared to him he is "super ripped" but he didn't state

this at the time.

A better thread title would of been

Look at me super ripped compaired to a wee scots ginger p1ss smelling pr1ck

Now then we could of all said well done and keep up the good work

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Well mate we didnt want to say :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

now this is the kinda joking i can handle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> now this is the kinda joking i can handle


just roll with the punches mate, you will never beat us, so may aswell join us X


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

If it makes you feel better have a look at my journal and you can have a right giggle :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/159421-muscle-getting-lean-no-other-option.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Muscle said:


> If it makes you feel better have a look at my journal and you can have a right giggle :thumb:


You have a journal ????


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> You have a journal ????


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/159421-muscle-getting-lean-no-other-option.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Muscle said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/159421-muscle-getting-lean-no-other-option.html


it was a joke mate im not intersted in it pmsl X


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> it was a joke mate im not intersted in it pmsl X


Fck you :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh and FYI guys , girls here do not like guys ho are 2 lean they like a guy with abit of a tummy. Abit of a teddybear if you will. And seeing as my GF is a hot piece of Norwegian blond a s s , i would say im doing quite well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh and FYI guys , girls here do not like guys ho are 2 lean they like a guy with abit of a tummy. Abit of a teddybear if you will. *And seeing as my GF is a hot piece of Norwegian blond a s s* , i would say im doing quite well


Pics or i call NOWOMAN !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Pics or i call NOWOMAN !!!


x2 ..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

GRRRRRRRR.

You're a big burley man aren't you? I think I'm going to call you Bryan!.. and is that a toupai I see?

Very snazzy!

P.S.

I love your fake tits. Who done em for you??

..........Didn't anyone read this post or what!? I thought it was quite funny.

REPS AT THE READY....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm ok i will post a pic and be nice as i will not tolerate anyone saying anything bad about her.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> GRRRRRRRR.
> 
> You're a big burley man aren't you? I think I'm going to call you Bryan!.. and is that a toupai I see?
> 
> ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh and FYI guys , girls here do not like guys ho are 2 lean they like a guy with abit of a tummy. Abit of a teddybear if you will. And seeing as my GF is a hot piece of Norwegian blond a s s , i would say im doing quite well


You shouldn't do what girls want, it's your life!!!!


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm ok i will post a pic and be nice as i will not tolerate anyone saying anything bad about her.


tissues and tingle lube at the ready


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 70970


why is a cow plating her out ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ewen said:


> why is a cow plating her out ?


lol sorry i was looking at the wrong one your birds an heifer wtf dude your sick ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

actually she is petting it and what did i say? No rude comments towards her please.



ewen said:


> why is a cow plating her out ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ho is an heifer?  :smartass:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I swear I saw her last night... wasn't with you though infernal, where are you from mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 70970


she looks nice matey !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> actually she is pi55ng on it and what did i say? No rude comments towards her please.


the mucky bitch :lol:

she got a sister ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im actually from Scotland but lived in Norway nearly all of my life. So unless you traveled by plain to her house last night :tongue:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My missus is nice but she is thick as fcuk i cant take her anywhere... she has no patience... when she asks for milk she needs it immediately


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im actually from Scotland but lived in Norway nearly all of my life. So unless you traveled by plain to her her house last night :tongue:


I live in Norway too bro... on a serious note nope wasn't her then lol, spitting image though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

She has got a older sister actually and they look very much alike.



ewen said:


> the mucky bitch :lol:
> 
> she got a sister ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Im actually from Scotland but lived in Norway nearly all of my life. So unless you traveled by plain to her house last night :tongue:


can i borrow your plain i need an inch off a door :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

:confused1:



ewen said:


> can i borrow your plain i need an inch off a door :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

****ing hell she is hairy, whatever you're in to I suppose.

I like how you took away her identity away and just tagged her with a number though, should always demand respect


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dude i posted a pic as proof and i get that kinda shait? Common have some manners.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> ****ing hell she is hairy, whatever you're in to I suppose.
> 
> I like how you took away her identity away and just tagged her with a number though, should always demand respect


i fancy her


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> dude i posted a pic as proof and i get that kinda shait? Common have some manners.


its not proof though is it ...

post a pic of her stood next to this post on you screen then we trust you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i fancy her


careful m8 thats border line ....


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

bloody hell..... poor fella posted a pic and all he's got is negative comments for foock sake!!!

infernal you look good and your girl looks good as well.. ignore the negativeness and keep it up bro...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nevermind i got her we are happy and thats that. 



ewen said:


> its not proof though is it ...
> 
> post a pic of her stood next to this post on you screen then we trust you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah sometimes i just think i shoul delete my account , i can take a joke or 2 but sometimes it get to be to much, alot of people do not know when to stop. But anyway im still here so.



sakso said:


> bloody hell..... poor fella posted a pic and all he's got is negative comments for foock sake!!!
> 
> infernal you look good and your girl looks good as well.. ignore the negativeness and keep it up bro...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

My comment was obviously not a reflection of your girlfriend, if you took that to heart you need to chill out! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah sometimes i just think i shoul delete my account , i can take a joke or 2 but sometimes it get to be to much, alot of people do not know when to stop. But anyway im still here so.


mate its the internet its only words .

ok so do you look ripped in your pic ....no , but you got a decent shape even though you got justin timberlake hair .

is your bird fit .... hell yeah .

you feel better now ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah sometimes i just think i shoul delete my account , i can take a joke or 2 but sometimes it get to be to much, alot of people do not know when to stop. But anyway im still here so.


fcuk me mate they not even started yet bro... if your easily offended you perhaps should delete your account , especially if you think this is bad lol.. go read my journal it will make your look like a fcukin kids story book mate...

just have a laugh dude.. dont take it so seriously, when you really need advice or seriousnouss you will get it bro !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

not saying om gonna delete it just that i thought about it once or twice, and yes i do have curly hair and no its not fake hair lol. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> not saying om gonna delete it just that i thought about it once or twice, and yes i do have curly hair and no its not fake hair lol. :lol:


oh

:crying:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh and FYI guys , girls here do not like guys ho are 2 lean they like a guy with abit of a tummy. Abit of a teddybear if you will. And seeing as my GF is a hot piece of Norwegian blond a s s , i would say im doing quite well


First are you a troll? I can understand why your GF likes a bit on tummy on you.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

And no im not related to justin timberlake  Some guys have said i look like i am in a boyband though :whistling: Thanks Toby1 for kind words. And no im not fishing for comments like im super ripped or anything like that, but a little bit of constructive critique would be nice as that was what i was after in the first place


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes im a troll you got me but noway your getting my treasure chest filled with gold and gear. 



Fat said:


> First are you a troll? I can understand why your GF likes a bit on tummy on you.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

use negativity to fuel positivity brah

if not u get buried


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep anger is a great tool.



eezy1 said:


> use negativity to fuel positivity brah
> 
> if not u get buried


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Respect for the dog aloha :cool2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes he is awesome truly a dog among men :cool2:



Toby1 said:


> That dude is soley responsible for filling up my sky+. I want to be him lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Mate, I'd smash you AND your mrs. Fuk what everyone else here has said, *most people would consider that pretty ripped*. Remember this is a bb forum so expectations are higher than the "real world". You'd get looks at the beach and hell, that's all that matters lol


Have you mixed up the pic of infernal and the cow?



infernal0988 said:


> And no im not related to justin timberlake  Some guys have said* i look like i am in a boyband* though :whistling: Thanks Toby1 for kind words. And no im not fishing for comments like im super ripped or anything like that, but* a little bit of constructive critique would be nice *as that was what i was after in the first place


The teletubbies?

Eat less carbs, more efa's, do cardio 

My NY resolution was to be a little more subtle in my life :rolleye:

Only jking mate, you look ace xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes im a troll you got me but noway your getting my treasure chest filled with gold and gear.


i worked in Oslo for 15 months and TBF you are getting fat you cloggy cnuts pmsl

the swedes can still say no to KFC lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been to Oslo and Stavanger,lovely places :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol Oslo is not really a nice place , bergen and stavanger is pretty nice you should visit them.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wasn't Thor from Oslo?? Always thought he was a dirty roider


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thor the son of Odin was the thunder god of Norse lore .


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Where you from in Norway Infernal?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

west of the country 3 hours by fastboat from Bergen.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah right, think im in Bergen later this week then up to Hammerfest, oh the fvcking joy! Bergen is tip top, Hammerfest, not so much


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bergen is awesome great city to go out and party :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> lol Oslo is not really a nice place , bergen and stavanger is pretty nice you should visit them.


i was in Oslo, Bergen, Stavanger, Molde, Bodo, Howgasund(sp), Tromso......trondheim

It is a beautiful country TBF


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yes and people are really nice and welcoming as well  Anytime you are around a place called Bømlo give me a buzz and we can hit the gym


----------

